
Big data meets Big Brother as China moves to rate its citizens - tosh
http://www.wired.co.uk/article/chinese-government-social-credit-score-privacy-invasion
======
w_t_payne
How do we know that the software developers who created this system didn't put
a back door in for their own use? Once the system was in place, they could,
for example, gradually drain the rating for selected members of the ruling
elite, or otherwise manipulate the database for their own ends. Trust in
software development is critical. I wonder how the Chinese state is guarding
against the scenario detailed above?

